# Threaded Dowels And Nuts



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm working on a new product and need to find a source for 3/8" threaded wood dowels 17.5" long and regular-size wood 3/8" nuts to match. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Probably will start by ordering 100 or so of each.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Wood threads really need to be larger than normal threads due to the porous grain of wood. Even with a 3/8 rod threaded, the nuts would be too small to hold threads or not split in half at normal 3/8 nut size. Do they have to be threaded? could you glue heads on hardwood dowels and then glue on a hex shaped cap after inserting the dowel? Otherwise, 1/2" is doable if you could modify your plans.


----------



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Dan. Actually I found a supplier for the 3/8" each size, and the dowel and nut combination are plenty strong for what I'm doing. Downsides are that the dowel is threaded the entire length-overkill for my product-and the nuts are 1"-diameter dowels cut in 1" lengths and then drilled and threaded. The round exterior of the this "nut" makes it hard to turn on to the threaded dowel because there's not much to grab. I've lubed the threads with beeswax and this helps, but I think a regular square nut would be a lot better. All the above said, a 1/2" size dowel and nut would be fine, too, if you happen to know someone who could supply them. I'm trying to make this extremely simple, attractive, and user friendly. The threaded wood dowels that I bought are great except for the downsides I mentioned above.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/doweling-tools-wood-threading.aspx

Ted, this lets you make your own in various sizes….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I was going to suggest the same thing as Gary. Make your own.


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

Not too sure about threading doweling, but standard engineering taps like say 1/2 in UNC cut just fine in decent wood. Birch ply takes quite a durable thread too. It might be worth trying a die nut to make your rod, but probably best to make sure in either case that your drill/dowel diameter is fractionally over/under so it doesn't jam while cutting.

Danish oil is a very effective lubricant on wood, and by penetrating and curing would probably also strengthen the wood quite a bit which might be worth a try where the grain direction is unhelpful in solid wood..

ian


----------



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I am leaning toward buying a tool such as Gary suggested.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The Bealle Wood Threader has 1/2" as its smallest.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

As Gary posted to, I have 1/2" 3/4" and 1". You could use a disc sander to make your round nuts hex shaped and only half as thick as they are now. How many "nuts and bolts" do you need and what length bolts? Bolt length is measured from the end of the rod to the bottom of the head, head thickness is not part of the bolt length.


----------



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

At present, Dan, I'm looking to buy these in quantities of about 100. What I need are threaded wood dowels-not bolts-that are about 19 inches long and about 400 nuts to go with them. The length is somewhat indeterminate because it depends of the length of the nuts. Currently, the nuts I'm using are 1 inch long and I need 4 per threaded dowel for my product. If the nuts were 1/2-inch long, then the threaded dowels could be 18 inches long. What I'd like to find is a small woodworking company that has made threaded dowels and nuts and would welcome a small job like this. Naturally hope springs eternally among the entrepreneurial, so I *hope* the product is a success and leads to higher quantity future purchases.


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

Wonder if these guys would be an option: http://www.chicagodowel.com/dowel_pins.html


----------



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

I checked with Chicago Dowel, but the company doesn't seem to do threaded dowels in sizes as small as 1/2".


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Times a wastin' Ted. Better get the tool and get the product made…


----------



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, Gary. I ordered the Beall kit this morning.


----------



## JohnPaul01 (Apr 16, 2020)

" Actually I found a supplier for the 3/8" each size, and the dowel and nut combination are plenty strong for what I'm doing. Downsides are that the dowel is threaded the entire length-overkill for my product-and the nuts are 1"-diameter dowels cut in 1" lengths and then drilled and threaded. "

What you described above is exactly what I need. Any chance you could share the name of the supplier for those 3/8" threaded rods and the drilled and tapped blocks?


----------



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello, JohnPaul01. Sorry to say, I can't remember any of it. The product didn't work out and I no longer make it. It was a failed experiment. Best wishes from America's Dairyland.


----------

